# Do all "242" GTO have Dash Tachs



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Found a so called real 242 vin 67 Gto ...it has a column shift for the automatic transmission....and no dash tach....question...did real GT0s come with this set up ???? Thanks for any info


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

In dash tachs were part of the optional rally gauge/tach cluster for '65 and '66 Pontiac A body's. For '67, one could order rally gauges and indash dash tach, or rally gauges and hood mt tach. On all, idiot lights were std.

For '68, rally gauges was optional without a tach, or with indash or with hood mt tach. This form of invoicing was used through the '72 model year, with one exception. For 72 model v8 A body's, there was no factory installed hood tach, it was only avail dealer installed.

Column shift automatic, is the method of shifting one received, if opted for automatic and didn't pop for the console. THroughout the 90's had a chance to buy a very odd '67 GTO post car as a fairly solid project. Factory 400 HO, column shift, bench seat, factory rally guage, dlx seat belt car. If the original engine or at least the original block had would have been with car, I'd have easily bought it, as am a sucker for factory higher horse Post cars.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Irishmic said:


> Found a so called real 242 vin 67 Gto ...it has a column shift for the automatic transmission....and no dash tach....question...did real GT0s come with this set up ???? Thanks for any info


Yup.
If you ordered it with a bench seat you also got the column shifter.
You could order tach, clock or nothing just a blank plate.
Mine came with a clock.
I replaced the J.C. Whitney gauges in the pic with Greenlines.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, my 242 69 GTO came with a bench seat, a four speed with Rally Gauges and .......a clock, no tachometer. 

Funny, now the lowliest 4 cylinder automatics come standard with a tach. Go figure. :lol:


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a 67 GTO with a bench seat, column shifter, and no tach. PHS verified.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

If you're concerned that the '242' might not be a real GTO, check the rear bumper. If the back up lights are not in the bumper, good chance it's a clone.


----------



## JohnGoat (Aug 21, 2015)

FYI: YearOne has an in-dash non-RamAir 5100 redline tach kit (https://www.yearone.com/Product/1964-72-gto/bl57052) that comes with wiring and instructions and will replace the in-dash clock. OPGI also has one, but I don't believe it's a kit.


----------

